# birth control counseling



## ncgirl (Jul 16, 2010)

18yrs old female pt. came in with questions about her birth control pill. doc told her to come back for a well woman visit and mentioned in the note(assessment and plan) birth control counseling and "education was done". Please help me to code this office visit. Is it 99203 or 99385? Doc coded 99203. I guess it is 99385. But there is no anticipatory guidance. I'm confused.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## bonzaibex (Jul 16, 2010)

I'm confused, too.  Did he do a WWE?  If so, then code the preventive visit.  If patient is to come back for the WWE, then code the NP office visit for the appropriate level.  Let me know if I'm missing some other piece of info....

Becky, CPC


----------



## ncgirl (Jul 18, 2010)

Thank you so much.


----------

